# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 8/24/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

After some early trout action, we got to play with a few pods of reds as we walked back to the boat. These fish were in 8" of water.


----------

